
Show HN: Crisp iOS keyboard for email and text templates - chasefinch
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crisp-email-template-keyboard/id1015801280?ls=1&mt=8
======
arisarnado
I'm still hoping that Apple with fix the issues regarding custom keyboards.
One annoying issue is that when you are using dual keyboards (one custom
keyboard, one non-English native keyboard like Japanese keyboard) and then tne
custom keyboard crashes and you can't input using the other native keyboard.

